# Photo of the Week (General Photos)....



## IanT (Mar 26, 2010)

Alright everyone, we are going to start a thread for Photo of the week...

Each week you may submit 1 of your best photos, only ONE photo per person per week... At the end of the week we will post a poll for everyone to vote to see who wins the photo of the week for that given week... 


Just thought it would be fun cause I know alot of us are interested in photography...


----------



## agriffin (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## IanT (Mar 26, 2010)

now that is just awesome


----------



## April (Mar 26, 2010)

Does this mean he isn't a happy face anymore?


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 26, 2010)

I have to fess up, I did not take this photo... I have been dying to have a reason to post it though so I took advantage of this thread  .


----------



## April (Mar 26, 2010)

That's cool too.


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 26, 2010)

OK, here is one I took.


----------



## Twilitr (Mar 27, 2010)

For all the Nascar fans. From Bristol Speedway (not really a Kasey fan but this came out to good not to share)
Taken with a regular digi THROUGH binoculars......from the top row.


----------



## IanT (Mar 27, 2010)

Twilitr said:
			
		

> For all the Nascar fans. From Bristol Speedway (not really a Kasey fan but this came out to good not to share)
> Taken with a regular digi THROUGH binoculars......from the top row.




oh nooooo your pic isnt being displayed !!


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 27, 2010)

I did not know you could take a pic THROUGH binoculars!


----------



## IanT (Mar 27, 2010)

now that is just friggin cooooooool


----------



## Woodi (Mar 28, 2010)

It's spring and the deer are moulting. The ice hasn't left the beaverpond yet. Hubby had to take down a drowned maple, and left the upper branches for the deer to munch on all winter. They enjoyed it immensely. Soon we'll rent a wood chipper and turn the tree messes into sawdust for paths.


----------



## ilovedoxies (Mar 28, 2010)

when i click "host it" it says page cannot be displayed...


----------



## kbn (Mar 28, 2010)

I took this photo last fall of our Japanese Maple. The color was lovely.Thanks for starting this thread, I love looking at everyone's photos!


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Mar 28, 2010)

Baby possum on his mother's back. This was taken at night in my backyard.  :wink:


----------



## dagmar88 (Mar 29, 2010)

oooh, Bubbles, I love your pic! That baby is the cutest thing ever


----------



## kbn (Mar 29, 2010)

Love the opossums! What an amazing photo.


----------



## agriffin (Mar 29, 2010)

Bubbles Galore said:
			
		

> Baby possum on his mother's back. This was taken at night in my backyard.  :wink:



Those are sure cuter than the possums over here..even as babies!  That's a great picture!

Amanda


----------



## Harlow (Mar 30, 2010)

Love, love, love the possum!


----------



## Lynnz (Apr 1, 2010)

Bubbles how cool!!!!!!! Great pic


----------



## ToniD (Apr 3, 2010)

the possom is soooo cute.   Great job with the car shot--very steady.   The leaf colors are so pretty.

Here is a pic of a stream from last fall--need to get some spring shots now


----------



## craftgirl08 (Apr 3, 2010)

The possums are precious! So precious.


----------



## craftgirl08 (Apr 3, 2010)

Oooh.  Beautiful stream pic.


----------



## Zenobiah (Apr 5, 2010)

This was taken a few days ago as we were putting in the garden.


----------



## IanT (Apr 6, 2010)

I have been meaning to post a vote lol just been really busy !! ayyyeee job searching is sooo fun


----------



## RikRaks (Apr 11, 2010)

Where do all you guys live????? Because I live in the middle of the weed infested desert!!! I want to come where you are!


----------



## RikRaks (Apr 11, 2010)

Any random photo??

Here are my daughters:


----------



## Woodi (Apr 12, 2010)

These two does were very curious about my cat Elsie this morning.






One of them crept closer and closer, as she was unaware, and ended up getting a good swat on the nose from her.

wanna see?











uh-oh, touchies might be dangerous!






My camera was too slow to catch the cat's quick response, but you can see by the doe's drawing back that she got a good scratch on the nose.


----------



## Woodi (Apr 12, 2010)

Life on a beaver pond in spring is just too much fun! I am not getting any work done. Maybe I need to get my hubby to hide the camera.


----------



## ToniD (Apr 12, 2010)

It does look like a lot of fun!   Thanks for sharing


----------



## MagiaDellaLuna (Apr 14, 2010)

This is not a picture of a Koi pond..........

it is a picture of a painting of a Koi pond which my daughter painted.

The pic is mine though


----------



## supersoaper3000 (Apr 14, 2010)

Wow! Gorgeous painting! Thanks for sharing!  My compliments to the artist


----------



## wonderland (Apr 14, 2010)

random stuff from today.


----------



## IanT (Apr 14, 2010)

amazing shots!!! and that painting....magnifico!! your daughter has got some SKILLLLLL


----------



## ToniD (Apr 14, 2010)

Wow!    The koi pond is beautiful!


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Apr 15, 2010)

MagiaDellaLuna said:
			
		

> This is not a picture of a Koi pond..........
> 
> it is a picture of a painting of a Koi pond which my daughter painted.
> 
> The pic is mine though



That painting is extraordinary. I just love it ... oh & your photo too of course MDL.


----------



## MagiaDellaLuna (Apr 15, 2010)

Bubbles Galore said:
			
		

> That painting is extraordinary. I just love it ... oh & your photo too of course MDL.



I was just about to sulk, Bubbles Galore 

Thanks to all for the kind words. I will convey them to my daughter. The painting is a very generous 1.5 m x 1.5 m and has been sold already, so all I have left is the pic 

I constantly marvel at her patience. Each little scale on the fish had to be individually shaded for definition and we even had to experiment with plastic fish in the bath to see how the water moved to create the swirls.

There are loads more, but I will limit them to one per week.


----------



## apurwa (Apr 17, 2010)

the koi pond is amazing!!!! such perfection wow....kudos to the painter and to the photographer too!!! 

heres one from me...this is the entrance of one of the temples in South India. These sculptures extend right till the top. each layer depicting some mythical story. To check the intricate artwork zoom this pic.


----------



## MagiaDellaLuna (Apr 17, 2010)

Wow, Apurwa.

That must be the most intricate sculpture I have ever seen. Beautiful work which must have taken years to complete.

Is that Lord Ganesh at the top ?


----------



## IanT (Apr 17, 2010)

WOW.... that is amazing!


----------



## Woodi (Apr 24, 2010)

Wonderland: those pink flowers are so cheery! Brightened up my rainy day .

Where do you live, to have such flowers so early in the season? My little spring pop-up flowers just arrived, and they're so tiny....


----------



## wonderland (Apr 24, 2010)

Woodi said:
			
		

> Wonderland: those pink flowers are so cheery! Brightened up my rainy day .
> 
> Where do you live, to have such flowers so early in the season? My little spring pop-up flowers just arrived, and they're so tiny....



thanks, woodi, i love my flowers and i live in alabama.


----------



## apurwa (Apr 27, 2010)

MagiaDellaLuna -- that is not Lord Ganesh. Ganesh is symbolised by an elephant head. that thing there could be some other god..i dont know which one.


----------



## MagiaDellaLuna (Apr 27, 2010)

Thanks, Apurwa.

I could not make out the detail, but it looked like it might be an Elephant from that angle. I actually have a small statue of Ganesh on my desk  and when I remember to take it to the market with me I definitely have better sales.


----------



## Woodi (Apr 27, 2010)

We woke up to snow this morning, can you believe it?







and my poor hubby is trying to add a screened porch onto the deck; all his wood was lying out, the sand from digging out post holes heaped up. Thankfully, he covered it all with tarps before he went to bed last night.


----------



## MagiaDellaLuna (Apr 30, 2010)

This is another pic of a painting by my daughter.

It is a Painted Reed Frog.


----------



## IanT (Apr 30, 2010)

I love all the shots and paintings everyone is putting up!!! soooo glad I started this thread!! (even though I slacked on the rating thing...sooooorry) lol but I think its good to see everyones photos regardless! kinda fun when you can just enjoy and dont have to stress about ratings 

I need to unload my camera! lol


----------



## JacquiO (May 2, 2010)

These pictures were taken by my 8-yr old daughter last Saturday at a Revolutionary War Reenactment. I love handing her the camera. She has such a great eye. 













This is her with one of the actors.






And here she is again getting into the act.


----------



## ToniD (May 3, 2010)

Fun to revisit this post and see what is new since the last time. 

Aren't those reenactments great?   My kids were so into them when they were younger--yrs from now those pictures will be even more precious than they are now.

And another great painting!  Such detail.


----------



## JacquiO (May 4, 2010)

ToniD said:
			
		

> Fun to revisit this post and see what is new since the last time.
> 
> Aren't those reenactments great?   My kids were so into them when they were younger--yrs from now those pictures will be even more precious than they are now.
> 
> And another great painting!  Such detail.



The painting are beautiful! And I also love the deer pics.  A few years ago we had a black bear visit our back yard and we were able to snatch some pics. 

I really enjoy the reenactments. Living in the Hudson Valley they are very accessible and a fun free day out of the house. I'm actually tempted to get involved with a local reenactment group. Like I don't have enough to spend my money until I'm busted broke. LOL


----------



## llineb (May 5, 2010)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> I have to fess up, I did not take this photo... I have been dying to have a reason to post it though so I took advantage of this thread  .




i think the photo of Nelly is pretty great!!!!!!


----------



## Lynnz (May 6, 2010)

Wow all the photos are incredible..........MagiaDellaLuna those paintings just blow my mind!!!!! What an incredibly talented daughter you have, must get it from her Mum


----------



## MagiaDellaLuna (May 7, 2010)

Lyn said:
			
		

> Wow all the photos are incredible..........MagiaDellaLuna those paintings just blow my mind!!!!! What an incredibly talented daughter you have, must get it from her Mum



  Thanks, Lyn. The talent is all hers. I cannot even draw a stick figure 

Friday again, so another painting picture.

This is a Bateleur with his catch of the day


----------



## Manchy (May 16, 2010)

those paintings are just amazing!


----------



## redfishingirl (May 16, 2010)

This caterpillar was in my front planter


----------



## agriffin (May 17, 2010)

my pup sitting for a treat...


----------



## IanT (May 18, 2010)

awwwww I loves these pics


----------

